# east tenn??



## Jacket4256 (Nov 19, 2007)

hey any of you guys from east tenn ??? I am from around knoxville dont see that many gto's around and what not. didnt know if anyone is on here post up if you are ....


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Jacket, I'm from Nashville Tn.Kinda close to you, I plan on going to the rod run in April @ Pigeon Forge, Maybe i'll see you there. Drop me a line sometime :cheers


----------



## Landshark (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm new from Nashville, but I'm in Maryville every now and then.
Also, being a photographer I'm in the Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg/Smoky Mountains area quite often


----------



## 06 Blue Devil (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in N. Al. I go to Pigeon Forge a few times a year. Would like to gtg with another GTO owner when I am there.


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

hey man im in Maryville. spend alot of time in K-town... I got a M6 Black 06 Goat... I know of 2 others around town.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Chattanooga here. Not many goats around here either. I've seen seven
in a year and a half!:lol::cheers


----------



## jray1 (Jan 2, 2008)

CPO's GTO said:


> Chattanooga here. Not many goats around here either. I've seen seven
> in a year and a half!:lol::cheers


You should check out the north alabama south tenn. thread. also the thread on ls1gto.com.


----------



## SGTCONRAD304 (Aug 10, 2008)

I live in Sevier County.


----------



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

*next show?*

so when is the show in pigeon forge? nashville here as well.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

im in knoxville tn. halls


----------



## devansgoat (Jan 30, 2009)

newbie checking in.


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Musclet the show in pigeon forge is April 17-19, I also go to the good guys show @ lp field in the summer


----------



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

cool. i'll plan on a trip this spring and cant wait until the next good guys show. love the color BIGCOUNTRY. arty:


----------

